# Shin Etsu X23-7783D



## bomberboysk

Alright, most of you know this stuff is pretty much the best TIM you can get. I will be receiving 10 one gram syringes of it by the end of the week, so if anyone would like one, i will be selling 6 of them. Price will be $7 shipped for the first tube and $5 for an extra tube upon that. If you want some reserved post up and how many you would like. Will post my test results as well as pictures when it gets here.

Addendum: Will be shipped in a 4"x7" Bubble Padded envelope.
Addendum 2: Will be shipped with a copy of the 3 page spec sheet.

*International Buyers:
*I will ship internationally, shipping is around $1 more for UK and Austrailia, other parts of the world PM me and ill see how much it will cost.

8/30/2009 update:
Ordered 10 more grams, i currently have three grams left to be sold in the first batch. Next 10 grams should be here Wednesday or Thursday. 

9/2/2009 update: 
10 grams arrived today, plenty to go around.

9/6/2009 update:
Ordered 10 more grams

Application tip:
Put the syringe into boiling water for a few minutes, makes it easier to spread.


Any questions? PM me.

My heatware:
http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=67492
*
10/5/2009 Update:
5 Grams for $25 shipped anywhere in the United States.

Be the first to buy 5 grams and ill throw in half a tube of ICD7(Got it free to test, still have a little over half a tube left. Gave me slightly lower temps than as5 but not nearly as low as shin etsu).

*If you are interested in purchasing some, Domestically or Internationally, PM me or you can go to my website for convenience sake: http://bombsquadcomputers.com/


----------



## Shane

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8...7783D_Silicone_Thermal_Compound_-_5_Gram.html


----------



## bomberboysk

Nevakonaza said:


> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8...7783D_Silicone_Thermal_Compound_-_5_Gram.html


1 gram, not half gram:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8...X23-7783D_Silicone_Thermal_Compound_-_1g.html

You end up paying ~$12 from frozencpu with shipping for one gram.


----------



## Shane

bomberboysk said:


> 1 gram, not half gram:
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8...X23-7783D_Silicone_Thermal_Compound_-_1g.html
> 
> You end up paying ~$12 from frozencpu with shipping for one gram.



Im not talkin about the size/price...Not many people know about Shin etsu,many of not even heard of it (Funkysnare )...i put the link for the discription of what your selling.

Usualy helps when selling something


----------



## bomberboysk

Nevakonaza said:


> Im not talkin about the size/price...Not many people know about Shin etsu,many of not even heard of it (Funkysnare )...i put the link for the discription of what your selling.
> 
> Usualy helps when selling something


Oh, thought you meant it was cheaper

Heres results from the hardocp thermal shootout:





Thats 1.7c load temperature difference over most peoples "favorite" as5.


----------



## Shane

nice,Im going to get some when my AS5 runs out.

good luck with the sale.


----------



## mep916

I'll take one. PM me your PP address and I'll send the money. I don't mind paying now.


----------



## Twist86

Never heard of the stuff any chance anyone have some benchmarks of quad-core tests on heat?


----------



## bomberboysk

Twist86 said:


> Never heard of the stuff any chance anyone have some benchmarks of quad-core tests on heat?


http://www.hardocp.com/article/2009/04/07/thermal_paste_shootout_q209/4

The graph i posted earlier is from that article. Its using a TRUE and a high speed noctura fan to cool a QX9650.


----------



## Twist86

Thanks Bomberbodysk.

I would so pick up a few tubes but just got a good deal on AS5 4 grams for $12 after shipping.

Good luck to you...will have to catch you on the next one.


----------



## bomberboysk

If this is popular enough,ill have to order a 100 pack from Shin-Etsu microsi.Just contacted them to see what kind of pricing i can get on 100 syringes.


----------



## linkin

I'd reserve one, but you sent me some bonus AS-5 with the G5


----------



## bomberboysk

linkin93 said:


> I'd reserve one, but you sent me some bonus AS-5 with the G5


Well, i had to throw in something for not being able to ship it until today since the post office closes at 12 on saturday. Plus shipping to AU is kinda killer


----------



## linkin

It is. I saw something on Ebay once that would cost $352.61... just for shipping. :gun:


----------



## bomberboysk

linkin93 said:


> It is. I saw something on Ebay once that would cost $352.61... just for shipping. :gun:


That 10oz package cost $13 to ship Priority mail in a small flat rate box. Could have shipped first class international but it would have only saved $2-3 dollars, taken twice as long, and they probably would have used it for football practice lol.


----------



## bomberboysk

Bumpity Bump


----------



## bomberboysk

It has arrived safe and sound. Anyone interested?

Alright, in about half an hour i will be performing a test of the shin etsu in a real world comparison. Currently, my temperatures with a Xigmatek S1283 that hasnt been thoroughly cleaned(surface dust/lint has been removed) in around 2 months using arctic silver 5, vs that same heatsink cleaned up and using X23-7783D.

According to realtemp, my current maximum and minimum temperatures are as follows(this is while running folding, 100% load on cpu and gpu). (Using AS5)
Min: 58,58,51,49
Max: 62,62,56,54

Same WU, paused and started after replacing TIM and dusting a small bit if dust out of the heatsink: (Using X23-7783D)
Min: 53,53,45,45
Max: 57,57,51,47

Some of the temperature drop can be said towards the dust being removed, but even when brand new i didnt see temperatures sub 60 while folding.


----------



## bomberboysk

Photos added to previous post.

Bump

5 left, one has been sold.(Reserving 4 grams for my use)


----------



## Twist86

Pretty impressive temps....though for some reason that picture makes you look like your a drug dealer 

Bump for your luck 

Also whoever bought the 1 tube let us know your temps change.


----------



## FairDoos

LOL When i took a glance at those seringes then i thought you were selling crack! Ha made me "LOL"


----------



## Fatback

Twist86 said:


> Pretty impressive temps....*though for some reason that picture makes you look like your a drug dealer*
> 
> Shame I just bought 2 tubes of AS5 or id have to try some of that! I think the major issue is no one really heard of it before (I never have)
> 
> Bump for your luck



Haha bomber have you been shooting up thermal compound  Whats it feel like


----------



## bomberboysk

Thats just how Shin-Etsu microsi packages it for retail...


----------



## G25r8cer

Whats your preferred method of payment?


----------



## bomberboysk

Paypal non CC is preferred to avoid fee's, but either method of paypal works for me.


----------



## Buzz1927

How much for 3 shipped to Aus?


----------



## bomberboysk

Bump

Buzz, Shipping will be ~$3-4 on thermal paste in the padded envelope to Australia. Being a mod you'll get $1 a gram off, so call it $18 USD shipped and you have a deal.



g25racer said:


> Whats your preferred method of payment?





bomberboysk said:


> Paypal non CC is preferred to avoid fee's, but either method of paypal works for me.


Also, forgot to add other methods of payment may be alright with me as well, cash in the mail usually isnt a very good idea, but if thats how someone would prefer to pay, i will accept it but will not ship until the money arrives, and with the postal services reputation with cash i would prefer a secure payment method.



g25racer said:


> Whats your preferred method of payment?





Twist86 said:


> Also whoever bought the 1 tube let us know your temps change.


Mep should be receiving his probably monday next week as i sent it out this morning, im sure he'll post temp differences aswell.


----------



## Buzz1927

bomberboysk said:


> Buzz, Shipping will be ~$3-4 on thermal paste in the padded envelope to Australia. Being a mod you'll get $1 a gram off, so call it $18 USD shipped and you have a deal.


Cool, pm me your paypal details and I'll send the cash  I've been meaning to install a thermalright ultra, so this will be a good chance to compare temps!


----------



## bomberboysk

Buzz1927 said:


> Cool, pm me your paypal details and I'll send the cash  I've been meaning to install a thermalright ultra, so this will be a good chance to compare temps!


PM'd


----------



## G25r8cer

Srry I was having problems with my papal. Now I just gotta wait for it to transfer from my bank account to my paypal. So prob mon I'll buy one from you. PM me your paypal


----------



## bomberboysk

g25racer said:


> Srry I was having problems with my papal. Now I just gotta wait for it to transfer from my bank account to my paypal. So prob mon I'll buy one from you. PM me your paypal


No problem, PM sent.


----------



## bomberboysk

bump


----------



## bomberboysk

Bump, Just ordered 10 more grams that will be here today(its technically wednesday EST).


----------



## Sedah

how much for 2 shipped to 33067? if ur using usps then shipped to 33442


----------



## mep916

Got it today. Thanks bomber. I'll try it out soon.


----------



## bomberboysk

Sedah said:


> how much for 2 shipped to 33067? if ur using usps then shipped to 33442


$12, $7 for first gram then $5 for each additional. Shipping a 4x6 envelope costs pretty much the same anywhere in the continental us.


----------



## Twist86

mep916 said:


> Got it today. Thanks bomber. I'll try it out soon.



Tell us your temps currently then after using it ^-^


----------



## bomberboysk

mep916 said:


> Got it today. Thanks bomber. I'll try it out soon.


Word of advice, stick it in a coffee cup of boiling water for 2minutes or so, or dip it into a saucepan with boiling water for a few minutes. It spreads alot easier when heated a bit.


Also, Just got in 10 more syringes. So there is plenty to go around.

Also, Just a reminder, incase my first post doesnt show it clear enough. $7 is how much one tube is, and then if you want 2 grams(2 tubes), add another $5, as the shipping for another gram of thermal paste is pretty much nil.

1 gram- $7
2 grams-$12
3 grams-$17
etc.




Bump

Also, anyone who's received theirs feel free to post up your temperature change.

International shipping isnt too bad, it was ~$3 to ship to austrailia, so tell me where you're at and i can give you a quote.


----------



## G25r8cer

Just received the Shin!! Thanks again bomber

I will post back in the morning with my results as I have to leave for work right now


----------



## bomberboysk

g25racer said:


> Just received the Shin!! Thanks again bomber
> 
> I will post back in the morning with my results as I have to leave for work right now


Wow, USPS got that there pretty fast, i sent that on Wednesday iirc.


----------



## funkysnair

i want a tube-2grams...

cost to post to uk in please? if you can give me total in £'s so i got an idea how much to send to you


----------



## bomberboysk

funkysnair said:


> i want a tube-2grams...
> 
> cost to post to uk in please? if you can give me total in £'s so i got an idea how much to send to you


Sent you a PM with info.


----------



## G25r8cer

bomberboysk said:


> Wow, USPS got that there pretty fast, i sent that on Wednesday iirc.



Yes indeed     

Left you an Eval on Heatware


----------



## bomberboysk

g25racer said:


> Yes indeed
> 
> Left you an Eval on Heatware


Thanks, leaving you an eval as i type this.


----------



## G25r8cer

Applied the new paste and temps dropped 2-3c in the first 2hrs. Will report back with proof and after running Prime95 for a while.


----------



## Buzz1927

Still waiting for mine, but have recorded my current temps


----------



## bomberboysk

Buzz1927 said:


> Still waiting for mine, but have recorded my current temps


Prolly will get there next week sometime, sent it first class international, so however long a letter takes to get there is how long it should take to arrive.


----------



## bomberboysk

Bump

Note- Orders wont be shipped til tuesday, because of labor day.

Also, 10 more grams on the way


----------



## funkysnair

i have ordered mine!!

my temps will be monitored on liquid cooled setup-lets see the difference


----------



## bomberboysk

funkysnair said:


> i have ordered mine!!
> 
> my temps will be monitored on liquid cooled setup-lets see the difference


Make sure to post your results:good:

Same goes for anyone else who has bought any


----------



## bomberboysk

bumpeh


----------



## bomberboysk

Bump

Anyone who's received theirs....Post results!


----------



## bigrich0086

Not sure if my results count but i just put the new rig together OC 3.4ghz and im idle at 36c and load at 51c. I dont know if the paste helped or not as its all new.


----------



## bomberboysk

bigrich0086 said:


> Not sure if my results count but i just put the new rig together OC 3.4ghz and im idle at 36c and load at 51c. I dont know if the paste helped or not as its all new.


Not bad, havent used the spinQ so no idea how effective it is compared to other coolers however.


----------



## bigrich0086

Paste has had more time to set and idle temps are now 32c and load is 48c.

Ran prime95 on small ftt and blend for 12 hrs each and never broke 48c


----------



## funkysnair

hey bomber did you send the thermal paste to me just standard delivery so i wont have to sign for it or anything?

should have mentioned it before but i work 12hrs a day so no one is in the house from 6am til 6pm


----------



## bomberboysk

funkysnair said:


> hey bomber did you send the thermal paste to me just standard delivery so i wont have to sign for it or anything?
> 
> should have mentioned it before but i work 12hrs a day so no one is in the house from 6am til 6pm



First class intnl, so will come with your mail.


----------



## funkysnair

nice one m8... just what i wanted to here


----------



## bomberboysk

I still have 17 grams here if anyone is interested.


----------



## linkin

I'm interested. How much?


----------



## Buzz1927

linkin93 said:


> I'm interested. How much?


From the first post 



> Price will be $7 shipped for the first tube and $5 for an extra tube upon that.



That's in US$, plus extra shipping to AU.


----------



## linkin

Ok, so it's around... $9 for me plus shipping?


----------



## bomberboysk

Shipping to au is about $2 usd extra.


----------



## bomberboysk

Bump


----------



## Sedah

okay, I re-applied it for a second time, hopefully it'll be better hehe, i'll get back w/ the results after a couple days of it setting


----------



## funkysnair

recieved mine today, will try it on sunday and post some results


----------



## bomberboysk

funkysnair said:


> recieved mine today, will try it on sunday and post some results


Be sure to


----------



## funkysnair

bomberboysk said:


> Be sure to



of course i will, i have heard some good things about the stuff too....

fingers crossed 

i heard its also a pain to spread but i will try warming it up in glass of warm water


----------



## bomberboysk

Just remember a few things(To All)-
Dont "spread" it, use the drop in the middle method.
Warm it in hot water for 2-5 minutes before applying.
Before clamping/screwing the heatsink or waterblock down, twist it either way about 20 degrees in order to spread it a bit more.
After screwing it down, open prime or linx for 30 minutes or so to heat the TIM and let it spread a bit more.


----------



## Sedah

okay finally got some "good" results after the 2nd try of applying it, it dropped all my idle cores but a good 1-2c's and load pretty much stayed the same, maybe 1c drop or so...hardest thing about this was the application...you need to put it in boiling water for a good 2-3minutes or so and don't spread it...let the heatsink pressure spread it out for you...and what you don't want to do is lift up your heatsink after putting pressure on it to see if it spread out good, that ruins the spread of the paste. but other than that it's a good paste...your gettin it at the same price as the mx-2, actually cheaper if you get more than 1


----------



## bomberboysk

Yeah, never lift your heatsink afterwards, it won't spread properly and will introduce air bubbles.


----------



## bomberboysk

Bump


----------



## bomberboysk

Bump


----------



## bomberboysk

funkysnair said:


> of course i will, i have heard some good things about the stuff too....
> 
> fingers crossed
> 
> i heard its also a pain to spread but i will try warming it up in glass of warm water


You ever get around to trying it?


----------



## funkysnair

bomberboysk said:


> You ever get around to trying it?



i have mate i just want to give it a few days to cure, i have run prime 95 a few times etc...

i will post results in next few days

i took screen shots of temp idle and full load using old theremal paste that had cured so i want to do same with this stuff


----------



## bomberboysk

funkysnair said:


> i have mate i just want to give it a few days to cure, i have run prime 95 a few times etc...
> 
> i will post results in next few days
> 
> i took screen shots of temp idle and full load using old theremal paste that had cured so i want to do same with this stuff


Alright, sounds good.


----------



## funkysnair

results are in......

cooling is via xspc 360 radiator with 3 120mm noctua fans, EK supreme Lt block, ddc pump/xspc top here we go---\/

arctic cooling mx-2
idle





Shin Etsu X23-7783D
idle





arctic cooling mx-2
%100





Shin Etsu X23-7783D
%100





i allowed the Shin Etsu X23-7783D 4 days ti cure, running prime95 every now and again te get temps up then cool down...

i must add that the temps before i let cure were actually higher than the mx-2

overall a drop in temps, im happy

thanx bomberboysk


----------



## bomberboysk

funkysnair said:


> results are in......
> 
> cooling is via xspc 360 radiator with 3 120mm noctua fans, EK supreme Lt block, ddc pump/xspc top here we go---\/
> 
> arctic cooling mx-2
> idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shin Etsu X23-7783D
> idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arctic cooling mx-2
> %100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shin Etsu X23-7783D
> %100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i allowed the Shin Etsu X23-7783D 4 days ti cure, running prime95 every now and again te get temps up then cool down...
> 
> i must add that the temps before i let cure were actually higher than the mx-2
> 
> overall a drop in temps, im happy
> 
> thanx bomberboysk


Impressive, especially against MX-2 which alot of people find to be one of the better ones. Ive noticed that temps drop over the first day or two aswell, its not really "curing" in the fact of as5 and whatnot, but it needs a day or two for the solvents to evaporate.


----------



## bomberboysk

Bump


----------



## funkysnair

you got much left?


----------



## bomberboysk

funkysnair said:


> you got much left?


~15 grams


----------



## linkin

How many tubes is that? I might take 2


----------



## bomberboysk

linkin93 said:


> How many tubes is that? I might take 2


Its 1 gram/tube, so ~15 tubes.

Plenty left if anyone still wants some.


----------



## bomberboysk

Bump


----------



## bomberboysk

bomberboysk said:


> Its 1 gram/tube, so ~15 tubes.
> 
> Plenty left if anyone still wants some.


Correction- 35 tubes, i just bought 20 more grams that should be here any time.


----------



## Fatback

bomberboysk said:


> Correction- 35 tubes, i just bought 20 more grams that should be here any time.



I think you are overstocked lol

I would buy some but I don't have a paypal account. I might get around to creating one someday but if you want you can sent me a free sample.


----------



## bomberboysk

Fatback said:


> I think you are overstocked lol
> 
> I would buy some but I don't have a paypal account. I might get around to creating one someday but if you want you can sent me a free sample.


Not hard to create one, can even link paypal to your bank account


----------



## bomberboysk

Update-

5 grams(5 syringes) for $25 shipped anywhere in the US.

Be the first person to pick up 5 grams, ill throw in ~half to three quarters of a tube of ICD7 aswell(Only used it for a single application). Not as good as shin etsu, but i have some left over from some testing i did with it and no longer need it.


----------



## bomberboysk

Added an "Easy Link", if you want to purchase some and dont want to wait for me to pm you back my paypal address, ive created a temporary site: Here


----------



## bomberboysk

If anyone's interested im still doing 5 for $25.


----------



## bomberboysk

Still have around 30 grams left if anyones interested.


----------



## ScottALot

I'm gonna order 2grams... one for computer, one because its so hot in my room, I'm gonna get some heatsinks for my pits.


----------



## G25r8cer

Just replaced the TIM on my 8600gt and temps already dropped 2-3c


----------



## ScottALot

Y'know what? I'm such a freakin' clutz, I ordered 3 grams just to be safe .


----------



## bomberboysk

ScottALot said:


> Y'know what? I'm such a freakin' clutz, I ordered 3 grams just to be safe .


Sent that out to you about 10 minutes ago


----------



## ScottALot

Sweet... I'm gonna drink some, see what it does to my body temperature.


----------



## bomberboysk

ScottALot said:


> Sweet... I'm gonna drink some, see what it does to my body temperature.


Normally i include a datasheet but i was out of paper. If anyone else is interested(you included) its here:
http://www.microsi.com/packaging/data_sheets/DS X23-7783D.pdf

Also, do not drink, eat, injest, or otherwise use SHin Etsu X23-7783D for anything other than its intended purpose. If injury results, i shall not be held responsible for a stupid action by the end user


----------



## ScottALot

No period on the word user... I'm suing you.

LOL! They have like paintbuckets of SE!


----------



## bomberboysk

ScottALot said:


> No period on the word user... I'm suing you.
> 
> LOL! They have like paintbuckets of SE!


Actually thats not X23-7783D in those buckets, Shin-Etsu makes hundreds of industrial silicone products. Just demonstrating their bulk capibilities im assuming.


----------



## ScottALot

Oh. That'd be funny though... just dip your hard drive in SE and stick some aluminum foil on it and it's cool as ... something cold.






Pretty broad huh?

EDIT: Oh, gawd, how do I resize this?


----------



## Bodaggit23

ScottALot said:


> Oh. That'd be funny though... just dip your hard drive in SE and stick some aluminum foil on it and it's cool as ...



Your new hobby smoking pot?

Your posts lately have been extremely bizarre.


----------



## ganzey

yeah, seriously, whats with that pic?


----------



## ScottALot

Hee hee, I haven't been on anything... unless Tylenol and Ester-C count. The picture is supposed to represent how the "... something cold" could mean many different things.


----------



## ScottALot

OMIGOD!!!

I just got the SE and wanted to see if it _really_ was as good as Bomber said... and get this...

FROM A 39C AVERAGE to 34C AVERAGE *BEFORE* burn-in time! (idle)

EDIT: Whoa, this stuff really rides those temperature spikes... now it averages about 37C and sometimes goes to 41C on idle? What's the best way to apply this stuff? I used four corners (1/2 bb size) because I looked at the imprint of the last coat and it was all on one side.


----------



## Bodaggit23

ScottALot said:


> OMIGOD!!!
> 
> I just got the SE and wanted to see if it _really_ was as good as Bomber said... and get this...
> 
> FROM A 39C AVERAGE to 34C AVERAGE *BEFORE* burn-in time! (idle)
> 
> EDIT: Whoa, this stuff really rides those temperature spikes... now it averages about 37C and sometimes goes to 41C on idle? What's the best way to apply this stuff? I used four corners (1/2 bb size) because I looked at the imprint of the last coat and it was all on one side.



That stuff is said not to need a "burn in" time.

Use one small grain sized blob in the center of CPU and apply the heat sink.


----------



## ScottALot

Grain sized? Can I get a picture?


----------



## bomberboysk

Bodaggit23 said:


> That stuff is said not to need a "burn in" time.
> 
> Use one small grain sized blob in the center of CPU and apply the heat sink.


It doesnt have a burn in time moreso than a few days to fully flow into the microscopic valleys and ridges of the thermal contact areas.


ScottALot said:


> OMIGOD!!!
> 
> I just got the SE and wanted to see if it _really_ was as good as Bomber said... and get this...
> 
> FROM A 39C AVERAGE to 34C AVERAGE *BEFORE* burn-in time! (idle)
> 
> EDIT: Whoa, this stuff really rides those temperature spikes... now it averages about 37C and sometimes goes to 41C on idle? What's the best way to apply this stuff? I used four corners (1/2 bb size) because I looked at the imprint of the last coat and it was all on one side.


But about a BB to Pea sized drop in the center. Especially with the HDT coolers like that xigmatek you have youll want closer to the size of a dry pea.

BTW, im not exxagerating by any means about it, heck, i dont make a heck of alot of money from it(around $1-2 per gram), but i like to get it out into more hands because its such great stuff.


----------



## ScottALot

Oh, I thought four corners would be good. Okay, I'll try it again, I got plenty of rubbing alcohol


----------



## bomberboysk

ScottALot said:


> Oh, I thought four corners would be good. Okay, I'll try it again, I got plenty of rubbing alcohol


after you think its clean, take a paper towel, totally moisten it in alcohol, fold it over so its roughly the size of the heatsink base, and press on it to press alcohol onto the heatsink, then take a few dry paper towels and wipe it down(to get the stuff out of the ridges between the heatpipes, if you use cotton swabs there it tends to get cotton strands stuck there.


----------



## ScottALot

Funny, I actually did that when switching from AS5 to SE ... without someone telling me to. I'm feeling smarter, yaaaaay.

And early congrats on 8K posts.


----------



## Bodaggit23

ScottALot said:


> Oh, I thought four corners would be good.



Never heard of that one. Especially when cores are in the center of the socket.
I would think that would leave an air pocket in the center, with TIM dripping out the corners.


----------



## bomberboysk

Bodaggit23 said:


> Never heard of that one. Especially when cores are in the center of the socket.
> I would think that would leave an air pocket in the center, with TIM dripping out the corners.


Yeah, that would cause irregular spreading an an air pocket, actually any method that has more than one source of TIM can cause an air pocket(eg, 2 lines, X pattern, etc). Once you apply it, burn it in under prime95 or linX for about half an hour to really get it warm and flowing(but dont go overheating your processor).


----------



## Jet

Hey bomberboysk---how long does one gram last? One application?


----------



## bomberboysk

Jet said:


> Hey bomberboysk---how long does one gram last? One application?


Each syringe(1 gram) lasts me approx 5 applications,however i run a lapped waterblock and lapped cpu so less TIM is required, it really depends upon surface finish of heatsink, etc(eg- a HDT cooler would probably last 2-3 uses per syringe, a non lapped heatsink and cpu probably 3-4 uses using the pressure spread method).


----------



## ScottALot

Okay, I reapplied and it's getting 39 average now. Thank you! This stuff is going to work wonders on my GPU waterblock


----------



## bomberboysk

If anyone is interested, i threw a single gram on ebay. 100% of the sale price from this auction will go to St. Jude childrens research hospital(Im in a giving mood today):
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250536146240

(USA Only for the auction)


----------



## ganzey

i bid on it


----------



## Jet

I want a tube if you still have some--could you PM me your paypal address?


----------



## ScottALot

You can purchase it through paypal on http://www.bombsquadcomputers.com/


----------



## bomberboysk

ScottALot said:


> You can purchase it through paypal on http://www.bombsquadcomputers.com/


I give vip members and moderators a $1 discount per gram, so really, he couldnt have


----------



## Bodaggit23

bomberboysk said:


> I give vip members and moderators a $1 discount per gram, so really, he couldnt have



You pay for a domain to sell $7 tubes of TIM?


----------



## bomberboysk

Bodaggit23 said:


> You pay for a domain to sell $7 tubes of TIM?


No, ive had that domain for 2 years now, was originally going to start a custom PC business but never got around to it. Right now im looking at an LLC and then starting a cooling store with tubing, fittings, fans, TIM, coolant/dyes/additives, and possibly waterblocks/rads/pumps. Plus when i did buy it back then it was $1.99 because i had to renew my hosting


----------



## ScottALot

Duuuuuude, I wish I'd known about the VIP member discount... I would've gotten more posts before buying.


----------



## Fatback

ScottALot said:


> Duuuuuude, I wish I'd known about the VIP member discount... I would've gotten more posts before buying.



I don't think you become VIP by getting posts. You have to be nominated for it by another member. Then the admin must decide weather you a worthy of it. At least that is what I have heard.


----------



## Jet

Fatback said:


> I don't think you become VIP by getting posts. You have to be nominated for it by another member. Then the admin must decide weather you a worthy of it. At least that is what I have heard.



You are nominated by moderators and it's discussed by the mods, and then the admins decide


----------



## Fatback

Jet said:


> You are nominated by moderators and it's discussed by the mods, and then the admins decide



I knew it was something like that.


----------



## Bodaggit23

I thought there would be a "Donate" link to become VIP, but nope.


----------



## ScottALot

Oh... well I'm hoping to become a VIP Member soon *hint* *hint*


----------



## Compequip

We'll if I'm a VIP Moderator do I get a $2 discount??? HEHE :good:


----------



## bomberboysk

Compequip said:


> We'll if I'm a VIP Moderator do I get a $2 discount??? HEHE :good:


Well, your not...and that would be a negative since at $7 im only making a whopping $1.24 on it


----------



## ScottALot

How'd you get this stuff anyways?


----------



## G25r8cer

Bomber is really selling these as a favor to us

No need to try and get a bunch of money off 

This stuff is rare and hard to come by


----------



## ScottALot

Cool, I bought 3... mwahaha I have a monopoly


----------



## Compequip

bomberboysk said:


> Well, your not...and that would be a negative since at $7 im only making a whopping $1.24 on it



I here you, I was just having fun..... I got a deal and then some on ebay from  UUUUUUUUUUUUUU.....  Thanks bro  I'll be puting my new comp together hopefully soon.


----------



## Compequip

bomberboysk said:


> If anyone is interested, i threw a single gram on ebay. 100% of the sale price from this auction will go to St. Jude childrens research hospital(Im in a giving mood today):
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250536146240
> 
> (USA Only for the auction)



I forgot all about this when I bid on it and I got an email today from guess who???? Ebay, please pay..... Thanks again Bomberboysk:good:


----------



## bomberboysk

Compequip said:


> I forgot all about this when I bid on it and I got an email today from guess who???? Ebay, please pay..... Thanks again Bomberboysk:good:


So you were my bidder that took 4 days to pay... Not like it matters to me much since it all goes to st. jude but heh.


----------



## Compequip

Yeah sorry, I just got the email from ebay and I paid.  I already rec. an email from you with tracking.  You did better than me.....


----------



## bomberboysk

Compequip said:


> Yeah sorry, I just got the email from ebay and I paid.  I already rec. an email from you with tracking.  You did better than me.....


Lol, i always make the shipping label same day as payment and usually put it in a mailbox same or next day Honestly i could care less when people pay for auctions, as long as they do within a week or so.


----------



## Compequip

Bump for a good person with a great product.  Buy some Shin Etsu


----------



## Jet

I finally got around to using it--along with lapping my CPU and heatsink. Right now temperatures are about the same as the stock TIM that comes with the Corsair H50, but hopefully it will cure and drop in temperatures with a few WUs. It's hard knowing how much TIM to use with a lapped CPU/Heatsink...my first application I got too little, and I hope this time it wasn't too much.


----------



## funkysnair

this stuff is very good...

once i start putting the blocks on my mobo and gpu ill have to order some more, dropped my temps about 5oC on my oc'd i7-not much but its an improvement that i wanted


----------



## linkin

Bomber is this stuff better than Arctic Silver 5 and Chill Factor 2? I wonder how this stuff would work with my E6300 and the True 120 i plan to get for xmas


----------



## mx344

^refer back to the first page of the thread youll get your answer.


----------



## linkin

that only has the original chill factor paste, im talking about chill factor 2. i'll just get on google.


----------



## bomberboysk

linkin93 said:


> Bomber is this stuff better than Arctic Silver 5 and Chill Factor 2? I wonder how this stuff would work with my E6300 and the True 120 i plan to get for xmas


Generally speaking, its the best out there as far as every test i have seen. However, soon i should be able to prove under a repeatable condition how good it is against all thermal interface materials.


----------



## bomberboysk

funkysnair said:


> this stuff is very good...
> 
> once i start putting the blocks on my mobo and gpu ill have to order some more, dropped my temps about 5oC on my oc'd i7-not much but its an improvement that i wanted


If you want to guarantee some you might want to purchase soon, had about 45 grams 2 weeks ago and am now down to 7, and currently when this 7 grams is gone its all gone until can find a new source.


----------



## linkin

I am guessing that 1 tube = 1 application correct? If you have any left after christmas let me know, otherwise i can get this stuff somewhere in aus (they do sell it! )


----------



## G25r8cer

linkin93 said:


> I am guessing that 1 tube = 1 application correct? If you have any left after christmas let me know, otherwise i can get this stuff somewhere in aus (they do sell it! )



No, 1 tube = 5 to 8 cpu's


----------



## bomberboysk

Supply depleted for now and any forseeable future(discarding my personal supply).


----------



## ganzey

bomberboysk said:


> Supply depleted for now and any forseeable future(*discarding my personal supply*).



Why?


----------



## bomberboysk

ganzey said:


> Why?


Because i have about 8 grams here that i need to use when installing my own heatsinks as well as for testing when i get my TIM test rig done.


----------



## ganzey

oh, i understand. i thought u meant u were throwing away you personal supply. gotcha


----------



## bomberboysk

ganzey said:


> oh, i understand. i thought u meant u were throwing away you personal supply. gotcha


Oh no, of course not. Actually my Shin etsu is one of the things i keep in my firesafe alongside my coin collection, money, and such haha.


----------

